# What is your go-to wash mitt?



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everyone

Keen to here what your favourite wash mitt to use is.

Looking to use your recommendations to try and buy the most effective wash mitt 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Just tried both Gyeon wash mitts, but love both!

http://gyeonquartz.com/product/smoothie/ 5* this one
http://gyeonquartz.com/product/mitt/ love it also, but be careful because I leave it wet for two months inside a bucket during the move and the mitt didn't survived.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Used loads over the years and now only use Dooka wash pads :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Medium dooka pad.Got two and won't be buying anything else


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Microfiber Madness Incredimitt


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Microfibre Madness Incredi pad for me


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure I can answer here due to DW rules but I think my answer is fairly obvious ..


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Adams wash pads. Look no further.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm a Dooka fan too, love how soft and deep the pile is. If I am washing my old van I use a gtechniq synthetic pad.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Incredimitt or Carpro Merino :thumb:


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Is this the Dooka wash pad guys? > http://dooka.co.uk/dooka-wash-pads

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Also used loads but for me the Adams wash pad is my only pad now I have 2 and that's all I need


----------



## DCC2017 (Oct 11, 2016)

The Dooka Pad is the one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

cheekyage said:


> Is this the Dooka wash pad guys? > http://dooka.co.uk/dooka-wash-pads
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes that's them, although out of stock, we've just ordered more of the OSHA pads after trying them last year and they are also very good, see here http://dooka.co.uk/washing-drying/dooka-osha-wash-pad


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm torn between an Osha pad and a carbon collective pad.

My dooka medium pad in all fairness has lasted 2 years, and only the colour isn't as bright now. Still like new condition!


----------



## cheekyage (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks all. 

Being a newbie, where is the best place to buy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

You can only get them from Dooka.co.uk and I also recommend his glass cleaner :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Typeroz said:


> Microfiber Madness Incredimitt


Me, too - nearly two years old and still going strong :thumb:


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

gtechniq WM2 Microfibre Wash Mitt for me (think its essentially the same as the incredimitt?).


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Microfibre incredipad for me.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Adams wash pad but must try the Dooka pad and see.


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Microfiber Madness Incredimitt for me.

I've heard the Dooka is pretty maintenance heavy, compared to synthetic wash mitts like the one I mentioned here above or for example Adam's wash pads..


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Ciamician said:


> Microfiber Madness Incredimitt for me.
> 
> I've heard the Dooka is pretty maintenance heavy, compared to synthetic wash mitts like the one I mentioned here above or for example Adam's wash pads..


I merely wash mine with cold water when done (as you should with all) and maybe give it a brush 1 or 2 times a month. If that :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Micro fibre incredimitt for me, had mine for three years and still going strong, other mitts I've used before would barely last six months.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Just to throw a spanner in the works i read on usa forums last week that the chemical guys claw mitt wash pad caused marring on some soft paint cars pretty bad along with the adams wash pad as well which surprised me. i never heard of this happening this side of the atlantic. just heads up if people want to research it further themselves. i have not bought either myself but i am looking for a new wash pad and seem to be going in the direction of the dooka based on members experience on here
todds


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

todds said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works i read on usa forums last week that the chemical guys claw mitt wash pad caused marring on some soft paint cars pretty bad along with the adams wash pad as well which surprised me. i never heard of this happening this side of the atlantic. just heads up if people want to research it further themselves. i have not bought either myself but i am looking for a new wash pad and seem to be going in the direction of the dooka based on members experience on here
> todds


I bought a Chemical Guys Claw pad from a popular DW trader recently. The quality of the stitching was absolutely shocking, it would definitely cause some sort of damage. Worse thing was they thought it was ok


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

I have an Adams which I really like, except it can be good at picking up and holding onto bits of debris. Which I imagine if you don't spot and remove could cause marring. To the point I have supplemented it with a noodle mitt to do the very bottom on the bumpers and sills, etc. I do however love the size of the Adams and the fact you can lob in the washing machine!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I still use the Kent wash mitts as I have never had a problem. Come in different colours so I can keep different mitts for different cars or areas of the cars.
Readily available and cheap enough to throw away if it inadvertently swipes the floor or is dropped


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

CarPro Merino lasting ages, Dooka for back up.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Another for incredimitt :thumb:


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

CarPro Merino is a great mitt and 4 years on, it's still like the day I got it. Low maintenance too, I brush mine once a year if I remember and it only gets rinsed out, excess flicked off, then hung up to air dry.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another for the Dooka pad and like the Carpro merino aswell


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm going against the grain here and say that - personally - I hated the Dooka pad. Not the Dooka itself - just wash pads in general. I always feel that they're going to fall onto the ground and get covered in grit. It also makes washing vertically (side of the car) feel odd when trying to hold onto the pad. The biggest issue for me was the fact that you cant modulate pressure all that well compared to a wash mitt - with the (Dooka) pad I felt like I was always pressing down on it too much in order to clean the car.
I ended up buying a Microfiber Madness Incredimitt and was much happier with how easier it was to clean the car with.

Each to their own and all that though.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

adams wash pad for me :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

have gtechniq wash mitt and love it, have just purchased a microfibre madness increditmitt and it looks really nice to, one thing I wouldn't scrimp on is decent wash mitts and drying towels


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I found the Adams caused micro marring but to be fair my paint is not factory so will be softer than most. 

Im currently trying to pick a wash pad that will be a little more gentle, I'm between Incredipad and dooka......

One question i have about maintaining the dooka is after use when you rinse it out should i hang it to dry or put in in the tumble dryer ? I remember hearing somewhere that with genuine lambswool you don't want it to get bone dry after use and they should be left to drip dry in the garage ?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Microfibre Madness Increditmitt for me :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I've said it before, but find the Adams wash pad holds too much debris for my liking which I find difficult to remove no matter how I try to clean it


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

gtechniq one which is same as an incredimit.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Currently using the Microfibre Madness Increditmitt after reading a lot of good stuff about it on here and finding it a really good mitt to use, it replaced a Lambswool washpad I was using that I bought in a group buy on here way back.

I've got a Wookies Fist to from Dodo unused in my draw that I bought a few years ago, think I'm going to crack it out and give it a go this spring :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Spuj said:


> I've got a Wookies Fist to from Dodo unused in my draw that I bought a few years ago, think I'm going to crack it out and give it a go this spring :thumb:


Hope you've got a big bucket, they're awesome. Take some cleaning though :lol:


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Had a lambswool one I bought last Autumn, which had "died"over Christmas, since I last used it.

Pondered a new one but also considered alternatives, after looking at this thread I went for the gtechniq one as it seems to be very similar to incredimitt and cheaper.
Hopefully will arrive for weekend.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

cleslie said:


> gtechniq one which is same as an incredimit.


Its not the same its smaller and thinner, the gtech ones will more than likely be the same as the ones available from paragon microfibre.

Both mitts are still great although i prefer the incredimitt.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Klin Dual washmitt, thicker foam backing and longer strands than its competitors.


----------

